# [SOLVED] nVidia Drivers, Kernel 3.10.0 Compat. [LAST POST]

## splurben

 *splurben wrote:*   

> As of NVIDIA-DRIVERS-325.15, Kernels 3.10.* are supported and functioning on two systems on my bench.
> 
> New restriction of NVIDIA-DRIVERS is <3.11
> 
> Cheers

 

I have masked 3.10.0 and above because nVidia drivers 319.32 wouldn't install on the new kernel.

Today I got nVidia driver 325.08, I was wondering if it was 3.10 compatible, I've looked around three times now and I can't find a page that shows nVidia drivers versions in relation to kernels.

Does anyone have nVidia drivers on 3.10.* or know if there's a page somewhere that shows the compatibility matrix?

Cheers,

Kirk

----------

## croutch

I mask nvidia 325.08 for now. You can install 319.32 if you check that thread ->> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-963230.html

----------

## splurben

 *croutch wrote:*   

> I mask nvidia 325.08 for now. You can install 319.32 if you check that thread ->> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-963230.html

 

I'm already successfully using 325.08 just fine. I just want to know if I can use it with kernel 3.10.0. I'm currently using it with 3.9.8 with no issues.

When I tried the previous nVidia drivers in 3.10.0, the ebuild said it needed <3.10.0, I'm just wondering if 325.08 is okay for 3.10.0.

Kirk

----------

## ulenrich

I think it is not. 

And thank you for the info running the new beta driver without issues ...

----------

## splurben

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> I think it is not. 
> 
> And thank you for the info running the new beta driver without issues ...

 

…I took a stab in the dark in order to determine if the new driver was 'supposed' to work with Kernel 3.10 and… 

```
bench6 nvidia-drivers # grep -i kernel nvidia-drivers-325.08.ebuild 
```

returns

```

IUSE="acpi multilib kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux pax_kernel +tools +X"

   kernel_linux? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 )

   kernel_linux? ( virtual/linux-sources )

   if use kernel_linux && kernel_is ge 3 10 ; then

      ewarn "Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA"

      ewarn "which are limited to the following kernels:"

      ewarn "<sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10"

      ewarn "<sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.10"
```

…and as you surmised, it's not.

Cheers

----------

## st3f4n2006

Hello,

   The 325.08 is working with 3.10 kernel. If you follow the post here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-963230.html (instructions from n00berry) and follow the instruction from user Robert_SoCal https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/549208/patch-for-325-08-on-linux-3-10/ :

.... 

copy patch  "nvidia-drivers-linux-3.10.patch.txt" https://devtalk.nvidia.com/cmd/default/download-comment-attachment/58795/ instead of the one provided in the first link

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) Open the patch program and change the following lines:
> 
> diff -ur -X - NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.17-no-compat32.orig/kernel/nv-i2c.c NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.17-no-compat32/kernel/nv-i2c.c
> ...

 

5) replace linux-3.10.patch from the first link with this "nvidia-drivers-linux-3.10.patch.txt" (i think you must preserve the name "linux-3.10.patch")

6) install drivers  :Smile: Last edited by st3f4n2006 on Sun Jul 07, 2013 6:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## st3f4n2006

 *Quote:*   

> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GT 555M/PCIe/SSE2
> 
> OpenGL core profile version string: 4.3.0 NVIDIA 325.08
> ...

 

glxinfo in optirun  :Very Happy: 

Linux version 3.10.0-gentoo (...) (gcc version 4.7.3 (Gentoo 4.7.3 p1.0, pie-0.5.5) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT

----------

## ExecutorElassus

seems to work for me as well. Thanks for the instructions!

Cheers,

EE

----------

## Cephas

Thanks for the instructions. 

Works fine.

----------

## Jerrino

Sorry guys, but i can't download the patch from devtalk. "access denied"!!!!

Someone could post the whole .txt file please? Thanks

----------

## st3f4n2006

http://pastebin.com/SPj4AAHE

The code here it's already modified so it should work as it is.

----------

## splurben

As of NVIDIA-DRIVERS-325.15, Kernels 3.10.* are supported and functioning on two systems on my bench.

New restriction of NVIDIA-DRIVERS is <3.11

Cheers

----------

## AchilleTalon

So, why the update process doesn't install the newest nvidia-drivers right from the emerge command if it is supported?

The latest nvidia-drivers an emerge update install is nvidia-drivers-319.32 and it fails if you have updated to kernel 3.10.x.

That's a shame when updates are not properly released.

----------

## GregToo

 *AchilleTalon wrote:*   

> So, why the update process doesn't install the newest nvidia-drivers right from the emerge command if it is supported?
> 
> The latest nvidia-drivers an emerge update install is nvidia-drivers-319.32 and it fails if you have updated to kernel 3.10.x.
> 
> That's a shame when updates are not properly released.

 

LOL i have this problem...

nvidia-drivers need a update     BUMP

----------

